# experiences of pregabalin/lyrica



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

im wondering how others have got on using this medication and how you have found it?
Ive been on it for about a year at a dose of 100mg twice a day. It has helped significantly with GAD and also SA to a lesser extent.
I have gained a tolerance to it but it still helps and has allowed me to do a lot more things than i was, previous to starting it.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

sparky10 said:


> im wondering how others have got on using this medication and how you have found it?
> Ive been on it for about a year at a dose of 100mg twice a day. It has helped significantly with GAD and also SA to a lesser extent.
> I have gained a tolerance to it but it still helps and has allowed me to do a lot more things than i was, previous to starting it.


I tried it and didn't find it much help with SA...it helped initially (might of been Placebo tho) and then seemed to stop working.

Baclofen is a much more effective drug that also works on GABA-B but seems to be a lot cleaner than Lyrica and doesn't have the same tolerance issues.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

DK3 said:


> Baclofen is a much more effective drug that also works on GABA-B but seems to be a lot cleaner than Lyrica and doesn't have the same tolerance issues.


Lyrica does not act as GABA(b)-agonist like baclofen (and phenibut). Baclofen has no tolerance issues in general, but - with daily use - physical dependence and withdrawal can become a serious problem.

@sparky10: You could take a "drug holiday", taper Lyrica down over ~2 weeks, stay off it for some time and then start taking it again. Should work to get rid of the tolerance. Another option is to increase the dose - Lyrica has been used in clinical trials for GAD and SAD with 600mg / day (300mg bid).


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I take it for anxiety but I can't really tell if it helps.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Huk phin said:


> I take it for anxiety but I can't really tell if it helps.


What's your dose?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Ate myself out of house and home. Will work for food and a free script!!!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Medline said:


> Lyrica does not act as GABA(b)-agonist like baclofen (and phenibut). Baclofen has no tolerance issues in general, but - with daily use - physical dependence and withdrawal can become a serious problem.
> 
> @sparky10: You could take a "drug holiday", taper Lyrica down over ~2 weeks, stay off it for some time and then start taking it again. Should work to get rid of the tolerance. Another option is to increase the dose - Lyrica has been used in clinical trials for GAD and SAD with 600mg / day (300mg bid).


thanks yes the option to take a drug holiday would help. What are the withdrawals like compared with a benzo? It works on the calcium channel so ive read it doesnt have the same harsh withdrawal??

Im not sure about raising the dose tbh, the sideeffects always outweighed the benefits at higher doses for me. The 600mg im surprised at for GAD as i thought this dose was prescribed more for epilepsy?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Medline said:


> What's your dose?


I take 225mg 2x daily. I really don't think it does anything but I am afraid to stop taking it in case it works.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

It made me feel really dumb and made it hard to get up in the morning. I stopped taking it after a few months. It might have helped some with GAD but I didn't find it to be worth it.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Lyrica helps me a lot, but tolerance is developed.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It's also great to come off benzos.


----------



## DitsyBoi (Nov 6, 2011)

DK3 said:


> I tried it and didn't find it much help with SA...it helped initially (might of been Placebo tho) and then seemed to stop working.


After a week of daily dosing with pregabalin its highly unlikely you will still be getting hardly any therapeutic effects from it. Tollerance sky rockets very quickly. On a positive note it doesn't seem to give bad withdrawals though, so as long as you keep use of it to a few days a week it can be very helpful.



> Baclofen is a much more effective drug that also works on GABA-B but seems to be a lot cleaner than Lyrica and doesn't have the same tolerance issues.


Is baclofen legal in the UK? I'm very interested in trying it, as well as Phenibut.


----------



## Hercules7 (Oct 15, 2011)

In high doses 600-800 mg I love it, but, like others have said, tolerance will develop. on about 600 mg (simultaneously mind you) I feel like I'm a floating around on a little cloud, not a care in the world. Talking is fun and I will talk to people for fun, but it's not the intensed, focused, pro-social domination of an adderall IR or your stimulant of choice. I slur my words and they are definitely harder to pronounce, it actually makes for rather comical situations hehe. I took this drug at doses ranging from 300 -600 mg a day for 3 years and it did jack **** for my SA. It may have helped GAD a little, but it wasn't worth the weight gain and other sides like foggy thinking and clumsiness it caused me to develop.

To me, Lyrica is a great fun little party drug that potentiates opiates and benzos nicely and can add a pro-social element to an otherwise anti-social high. Did i mention its dangerous to drive on in high doses and is similar to being drunk? yeah. but it is fun as hell once in a blue moon. its def got that little "kick" to it that most good drugs have when the dose is right (600+) but its effects at therapeutic levels on GAD were near negligible and non-existent when it came to SA. Also, some foggy thinking and clumsiness even at therapeutic doseages. I was markedly worse at sports and bumped into **** alot


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Alternating Lyrica with benzos / phenibut / baclofen... seems reasonable, like 3-4 days a week Lyrica followed by 3-4 days a benzodiazepine....


----------



## DitsyBoi (Nov 6, 2011)

Hercules7 said:


> In high doses 600-800 mg I love it


That is the very maximum you should push the dosage with this, I know people who have reported seizures when they start dosing over a gram in one go (without tolerance). Personally I would not ever go over 500mg. Anything over 200mg I would consider more a recreational dose than a therapeutic one.


----------



## Hercules7 (Oct 15, 2011)

yes but at what dosages are we talking about here? Are we talking about getting ****ed up or fuctioning in society? 

Did you ever notice the foggy, clumsiness, or weight gain i did while even on 300 mg? 

Also, honestly, when youweren't ****ed up on it, did it really help your SA? not GA, SA....


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hercules7 said:


> Did you ever notice the foggy, clumsiness, or weight gain i did while even on 300 mg?
> 
> Also, honestly, when youweren't ****ed up on it, did it really help your SA? not GA, SA....


When i first started taking it i had the drunk walking feeling which went away.

I was more clumsy at first but that also went away.

Ive gained weight and sometimes feel extremely hungry, mostly the weight has been around my stomach area but i can imagine someone with a slower matabolism putting on a lot of weight.

It has affected my short term memory and still does.

It also decreases cognitive abilities and still does also grasping for that word you just cant think of happens quite often.

Great for racing thoughts and the excessive worries that you just cant seem to stop thinking about.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

DitsyBoi said:


> Is baclofen legal in the UK? I'm very interested in trying it, as well as Phenibut.


Baclofen is POM (prescription only medicine) in UK and distributed under the Lioresal brand by Novartis Pharmaceuticals. If you can't get it on prescription though t's perfectly legal to order Baclofen without prescription online from outside the UK for personal use.

It feels MUCH more effective and cleaner to me than both Lyrica and Phenibut which both seem like very dirty drugs by comparison.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Just use benzo's and diazepam (if you are planning to get on it for longer periods I do not advice that) for getting off (easiest thing ever). Benzo alternatives are ****ty. They never worked good for me. YMMV


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

im probably going to be taking this 2-3 times a week.
what should i expect at doses of.

100mg -

300mg - 

400-500mg -

800mg? -

i don't know much about this drug, what dose would work well for anxiety and do higher doses really make you feel drunk? what can happen if you take over 800mg? are there serious over dose dangers?


----------



## Hercules7 (Oct 15, 2011)

super said:


> im probably going to be taking this 2-3 times a week.
> what should i expect at doses of.
> 
> 100mg -
> ...


I dont want to be a bad influence. i am a bold user of psychoactives but also do my homework. I wouldn't go mess around taking a really high dose of mescaline if i knew nothing about the stuff!

ask yourself: what are your goals? anxiety reduction? then start low and slowly taper if you notice tolerance?

are you looking to get loaded? well... i cant in good conscious tell you to take super high doses of lyrica, I wasn't aware of the fact it caused seizures in high doses. wait a sec. in fact, isnt pregabalin an anti-convulsant of sorts? i might need to see a source on that before i gave it credibility but i have taken 800 mg simultaneously on up to 2 grams or more through out the day.

Now dude, if you do this, expect to go through some withdrawals eventually and be acting like a fool a lil bit and have some not so pleasant effects... so it all comes back to... what are you wanting? u lookin to cure SA?


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Hercules7 said:


> I dont want to be a bad influence. i am a bold user of psychoactives but also do my homework. I wouldn't go mess around taking a really high dose of mescaline if i knew nothing about the stuff!
> 
> ask yourself: what are your goals? anxiety reduction? then start low and slowly taper if you notice tolerance?
> 
> ...


we got a lot in common, i always do my research before i put anything in me even SSRI's etc, gotta be informed!

no way do i want a super high dose. i just want to be aware of what doses can achieve and where to start. when you say get loaded what does this drug have potential of doing hhaha, is it basically feeling like your drunk?

id just like my anxiety relieved without looking drugged up or if theres a dose where it can eliminate most of anxiety im interested in knowing that. i dont think i will get withdrawals if i use this 2-3 times a week though? or is it because of using a higher than reccomended dose = withdrawal?

what dose should i start at that will definitely make me 'feel' that its working in some way?

cure SA? everyone here wants that, i doubt this drug can do that, but i just want occasional relief instead of using benzo, unless you know something i dont heh


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

600mg pregabalin daily. Commonly used dose in studies i've read


----------

